# Laptop £300- £400 ?



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I need to get a new laptop, budget is £300-400.

What's out there & worth looking at ?

I know very little on these things 


Ta


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hp compaq in that price bracket. 

Might be worth waiting til after Xmas for deals? Try ebuyer etc.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Yea Xmas sales will be the time to buy.

Only need to get one as the missus took the last in the split, I've got an ipad but I still need some form of PC for docs etc


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Depending on the size you're after, have you considered a Netbook? While the screens are small (usually 10.1"), they are perfectly adequate for day-to-day use.

Samsung are fantastic value with incredible battery life - I can get 6-7 hours from mine and the latest models claim 11 hours.

Cost - usually well under £300.00


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

What about Dell outlet? I bought mine 18 months ago, well specc'd and is a very reliable machine, its hit and miss as to whats available at the outlet but might just be worth a look?

Battery life is excellent.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

This is great for the price! (lower end of your budget)
Not much this wont do as long as your not an extreme gamer!

*MSI CR630 Blu-Ray 250GB 15.6in Laptop.*










http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...JUN&storeId=10001&_$ja=tsid:11674|prd:1546795

*£300*

CPU and Memory:

* AMD Athlon II X2 dual core P320.
* 2.1GHz processor speed.
* 2GB DDR3 RAM memory.
* 250GB SATA hard drive.

Display features:

* 15.6in display.
* Resolution 1366 x 768 pixels.

DVD optical drives:

* Blu-ray.

Graphics:

* ATI Radeon HD with 4200 graphics card.

Interfaces and connectivity:

* 4-in-1 media card reader.
* 3 USB ports.
* 1 HDMI port.
* B/g/n wireless/WiFi enabled.

Multi-media features:

* 1.3MP built-in.

Operating system and software:

* Microsoft Windows 7 Premium.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

dell inspiron 15 (http://uk.dell.com/uk/en/home/Dell-...refid=inspiron-15-intel-n5010&cs=ukdhs1&s=dhs)

buy now pay in december 2011 aswell


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

macs are the best, but for that budget it would be second hand. i got a macbook £400 from ebay, i used to have a pc laptop, but will never have one again after owning a macbook.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm on my 3rd Sony. The previous 2 have been passed to family and are still going strong. Battery on oldest one is dead and needs to be plugged into the mains though. I've had Dell and HP and neither worked as well as the Sony. Samsung aren't too bad.

This one is £450 with a 2 year guarantee... http://www.johnlewis.com/231101354/Product.aspx

I'm sure you'll find others within your price range. The customer service has always been good when I've needed it.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I got myself a blu ray Sony vaio and it's a cracker I can testify to their quality. However I've just bought the gf a packard bell easy it's 399 from pcworld with a nice spec. Great machine.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've owned Sony Vaios in the past and my son has one at present - not the cheapest, but IMO among the best.


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dell , Hp and Compaq are now all owned by the same company.
Tech experience tells me Dell or HP as easier to get spares when needed and at some stage you'll need a new battery or power jack normally when it's outta warranty.
Easy to repair with plenty of readmes for disassemble instructions.

Cheap and well spec'd ones are Lidls


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

cracker666 said:


> Dell , Hp and Compaq are now all owned by the same company.


Ha ha ha. HP are owned by HP. Dell are owned by Dell. I work for HP in sales operations and can confidently say without a shadow of a doubt they are not owned by the same company.


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

If you can afford it then I second a MacBook you won't go back to a pc afterwards but you can Virtual Machine Windows XP,7,or even Vista.


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeap your correct I was thinking
Hp owns Compaq 
Dell owns Alienware


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

cracker666 said:


> If you can afford it then I second a MacBook you won't go back to a pc afterwards but you can Virtual Machine Windows XP,7,or even Vista.


yep once have mac wont go back !!!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

cracker666 said:


> If you can afford it then I second a MacBook you won't go back to a pc afterwards but you can Virtual Machine Windows XP,7,or even Vista.


I did think about one, just the price


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Apple are good, i have a macbook pro and an Acer laptop.
But the price difference was about £1200 between my acer and my macbook!!
The macbook is sexy and good but not worth £1200 more than the acer (work paid for it).

But... if you did go for a mac they are doing 0% finance on macbooks at the mo


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

How's this look for the £

http://www.bestbuy.co.uk/product/10...3_1293267692_098e011e9b18820ddb3ddefe738c9661


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Toshiba Satellite C660-174 Laptop, Intel® Core™ i3, 250GB, 2.3GHz, 3GB RAM with 15.6 Inch Display
Johnlewis £430


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

just got myself a new laptop from pc world, Advent sienna 510,core i5, 3gb ram, 320hdd,
£386 bargain
nice and quick,keyboard feels great,widescreen etc etc, may not be the flashiest laptop on the planet but it works fine,does what i need it too etc.
very happy with it and i got change from 400 squids


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dell ??


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

having already gone through 2 laptops, a computer geek mate steered me in the direction of the one i have now, and its not failed me at all yet.

i have an ACER ASPIRE 5735Z 

basically he told me to stay away from Celeron and Athalon processors


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i wouldn't bother with dell. frank and honest the machines are cheap, cr*p and customer service well lets be polite shocking. my last mini the MB would of cost more than i paid for it and then i got an macbook air (late 2010).

if your after a PC get an HP/compaq. far better overall little more pricey but better built by miles. 

what i think cracker was meaning to say is that alot of the machines are made in a certain manufacturer/factory in china...foxconn. last time i checked 95% of dell laptops are now chinese made i have nothing against the chinese and my macs are excellent but you get what you pay for with the chinese stuff.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Jace said:


> I need to get a new laptop, budget is £300-400.
> 
> What's out there & worth looking at ?
> 
> ...


What do you want it for mate?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Jace

I'm going to be selling an HP6400 laptop in the personal sales. Mint condition and good spec albeit not for gaming or heavy processing such as Photoshop. 

What do you plan to use your laptop for


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> i wouldn't bother with dell. frank and honest the machines are cheap, cr*p and customer service well lets be polite shocking. my last mini the MB would of cost more than i paid for it and then i got an macbook air (late 2010).
> 
> if your after a PC get an HP/compaq. far better overall little more pricey but better built by miles.
> 
> what i think cracker was meaning to say is that alot of the machines are made in a certain manufacturer/factory in china...foxconn. last time i checked 95% of dell laptops are now chinese made i have nothing against the chinese and my macs are excellent but you get what you pay for with the chinese stuff.


mirror opposite to my experience to be honest.i have no idea about the quality of the internals, but my desktop has been absolutely hammered with use.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> mirror opposite to my experience to be honest.i have no idea about the quality of the internals, but my desktop has been absolutely hammered with use.


dells desktop range is excellent not a problem its the laptops that are.


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I picked up an Acer Aspire 5742 Core i3 with a 15.6" screen for work. Paid £399 which seemed the best deal for a 4gig ram laptop, got it for my buisiness so hopefully will be a purchase that will last a long time.

I have a Dell laptop for my everyday stuff which I am very disappointed with. After less than 6 months I had to replace the hard drive and lost everything. Dont think I would have another one.


----------

